# old/new iron



## ck3510hb (Sep 12, 2016)

Old Iron was way more fun than the new computerized stuff. I was thinking of that when I seen the picture of "balling with old iron" . I just sold my 4010, 1219, nd 336. Going to miss them. Been retired for a few years and it was time to let go. 
Hobby farm now, 40 acres of alfalfa and my son has 400 apple trees for me to mow and keep fenced. Wants me to plow 20 acres of old hay land and put it into alfalfa for him will start on that today. BUT, it will be a new experience as I will be using a 3510 Kioti and a JD 214 plow. So wish me luck. Wish I had My old JD 720 and 3 bottom. Plowed many acres with that. 
Wishing all a good day and happy farming (or memories of).


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Yep it all new ball game from yesterday iron days,good thing lot more comfortable on bones and muscles tho.


----------



## ck3510hb (Sep 12, 2016)

Thomas; Right you are, Back supports and arm rest's, who would have thought, almost like Grandma's rocker--lol


----------

